# Ab wann Führerschein wieviel PS



## naish (12. Februar 2005)

wollen uns einen aussenborder zulegen und wissen nicht wieviel ps das boot max. fahren darf???????gibt es da eine regelung?


ab wann braucht man einen führerschein???? und was kostet der?


----------



## herrm (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ab wann Führerschein wieviel PS*

ab 5 ps brauchts du einen schein.


----------



## totaler Spinner (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ab wann Führerschein wieviel PS*

Für Holland brauchst Du einen Schein wen Dein Boot 15m Länge überschreitet oder schneller fährt als 20km/h. Für ein schweres boot könntest Du durchaus einen stärkeren Motor als 5PS führerscheinfrei benutzen, sofern Du nicht 20km/h überschreiten kannst.


----------



## naish (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ab wann Führerschein wieviel PS*

gibt es da irgendwie eine faustformel für? wann weiss ich wie schnell der motor ist?


----------



## Markus W (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ab wann Führerschein wieviel PS*

Das mit Holland und der 20 km/h ist so eine Sache. Wenn Du als Deutscher in Holland mit Deinem Boot fährst und es hat mehr wie 5 PS, kann es sein, daß Du im Falle eines Unfalls dran bist. Denn generell gilt für Dich deutsches Recht, d.h. nicht mehr wie 5 PS an der Welle. Passiert nix, sagt auch keiner was, wenn Du nicht schneller als 20 km/h mit Deinem Boot fahren KANNST (nicht fährst sondern kannst). So hat es unser SFB-Lehrer erklärt. Und schaff Dir ne Haftpflicht für's Boot an. Sicher ist sicher.


----------



## totaler Spinner (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ab wann Führerschein wieviel PS*

Eine Faustformel kenn ich nicht. Ein Schlauchboot oder ein leichtes GFK Boot das auf dem Wasser gleiten kann, erreicht die 20km/h wohl schon mit knapp über 5PS. Ein schweres Boot mit Kiel das dass Wasser verdrängt braucht dafür einen starken Motor, oder erreicht die Geschwindigkeit wegen des Rumpfes erst gar nicht. Mal Händler oder Leute mit ähnlichen Booten fragen.


----------

